# Comcast doing 50 megabits



## SK-1 (Oct 23, 2008)

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20081023/D9406FBO2.html


----------



## D4S4 (Oct 23, 2008)

me wants @ home


----------



## Duffman (Oct 23, 2008)

of course, this comes out _after_ i move away from Comcast service area...


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2008)

Wish they cut the price down and not give it more reasons to go up later...

All though the upload speed boost should be nice for me...  Shame they do not allow you to run dedicated servers with it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 23, 2008)

I remember a few months ago when they were rolling out 20MB it hit me. That was sweet. It since went back to 6MB. Wonder if the 50 will hit me or if my speed will increase.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2008)

Rossiski gave me this link i'm sure you will like the link

http://speedtest.comcast.net/


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 23, 2008)

Meh...I'll stick with DSL


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 23, 2008)

SK-1 please a couple of questions:

1) Is comcast a cable provider or dsl?
2) how much does the 50 megabits package cost?

In my country the provider which offers most speed is Melita and it's a cable provider.
The maximum speed they offer is 30 megabits and it costs.... 100 Euros per month here....


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> SK-1 please a couple of questions:
> 
> 1) Is comcast a cable provider or dsl?
> 2) how much does the 50 megabits package cost?
> ...




1. Cable

2.$59.95 a month + 7% taxes for us..


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 23, 2008)

AsRock said:


> 1. Cable
> 
> 2.$59.95 a month + 7% taxes for us..



Argh it's so not fair.
You're getting 50 megabits cable for 50 Euros per month...
For me to get a much lesser cable connection of 30 megabits I have to pay 100 Euros per month! That means that for slightly more than half your speed here I'd have to pay ~ thrice as much $150!!
 :shadedshu :shadedshu mad: 
:shadedshu


----------



## ktr (Oct 23, 2008)

AsRock said:


> 1. Cable
> 
> 2.$59.95 a month + 7% taxes for us..



According to that headline, 50mb/s will cost $139.95 a month + tax...

I still don't like Comcast. First they will throttle down downloads which is not on their "white list", and they have bandwidth caps.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2008)

Isn't Comcast considering, or already implemented, bandwidth caps for users?  You could give me a terabit line but if it has a cap of 1 GiB/month, what's the point?  I would rather give up Internet than be forced into a cap system.


----------



## ktr (Oct 23, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Isn't Comcast considering, or already implemented, bandwidth caps for users?  You could give me a terabit line but if it has a cap of 1 GiB/month, what's the point?  I would rather give up Internet than be forced into a cap system.



Its already implemented.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought they lost the lawsuit that was filed against them for capping speeds and even torrents and had to fix that?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Oct 23, 2008)

Makes me hate my shitty 512K line evn more


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2008)

ktr said:


> According to that headline, 50mb/s will cost $139.95 a month + tax...
> 
> I still don't like Comcast. First they will throttle down downloads which is not on their "white list", and they have bandwidth caps.






> The 'Ultra' plan for individuals will offer speeds up to 22 Mbps for downloading and up to 5 upstream for $62.95 a month. The business "premium" tier will offer the same speeds for $99.95 a month.



I have no issue's with Comcast  well except there price and so called FREE.  As you can see i says $62.95 and were paying $59.95 now.  And i know it only $2 but when you cannot afford it as they love doing this near every year. 


When we had this connection it was $55 a month. And now it's going be $63 with not even notifing us.


----------



## magibeg (Oct 23, 2008)

Highest we have going around here is a 7mb cable connection for about $60 per month CND


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm happy with comcast, and it's pretty reasonable when bundled


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 23, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I thought they lost the lawsuit that was filed against them for capping speeds and even torrents and had to fix that?



They lost judgement with the FCC, yes, but no punishment was handed down, so they're pretty much allowed to go on doing what they were doing -- they don't have to fix anything.

As slow as my DSL (3Mbps) is, it's more useful than not being able to torrent hardly at all with Comcast. :shadedshu


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 23, 2008)

only problem I have with Comcast is they shut off the connection in the middle of the night sometimes (2-4am)


----------



## spearman914 (Oct 23, 2008)

50 mbits is not that high for comcast. Theres some doing over 80K Mbits


----------



## AsRock (Oct 23, 2008)

More details here.
http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Weve-Got-Exclusive-Details-On-New-Comcast-Speeds-Prices-98539


----------



## ghost101 (Oct 23, 2008)

$140 for 50mbps? Thats a lot more than what it will cost in the UK (including 17.5% VAT) as its rolled out in the next few months.

I'm glad the UK market has got competitive in the last few years.


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 23, 2008)

ktr said:


> According to that headline, 50mb/s will cost $139.95 a month + tax...
> 
> I still don't like Comcast. First they will throttle down downloads which is not on their "white list", and they have bandwidth caps.



Exact reason I'll keep my DSL.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn, 50mb down. Best we have in Tucson is 12mb through Cox (@Home) for $65 a month, which isnt bad at all. I currently get 8-9mb down for $50 a month.


----------



## ktr (Oct 24, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm happy with comcast, and it's pretty reasonable when bundled



I thought using bandwidth testers with comcast is irrelevant, for the results are screwed up due to that powerboost. And powerboost gives ZERO real use results. All these bandwidth tester sites are on comcast's "white list"...


----------



## AsRock (Oct 24, 2008)

ktr said:


> I thought using bandwidth testers with comcast is irrelevant, for the results are screwed up due to that powerboost. And powerboost gives ZERO real use results. All these bandwidth tester sites are on comcast's "white list"...



Would that not depend on what tier your on ?. But yes i think Speedtest is full of it like most are.  Speed test has NEVER shown what i actually do get, and typically lower than what i do get.


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 24, 2008)

mines already fast and i have a buisness acount no cap here


----------



## ktr (Oct 24, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Would that not depend on what tier your on ?. But yes i think Speedtest is full of it like most are.  Speed test has NEVER shown what i actually do get, and typically lower than what i do get.



I believe powerboost is on all packages, but you must have at least a docsis 1.1 modem or something like that. 

Best speed test is timing yourself dling some big file from TPU 

Take the time it took and compare it to your neighbor with another ISP.


----------



## flclisgreat (Oct 24, 2008)

pretty craptacular here. was paying 35.xx +7.xx for internet and basic cable, then got a bill for 45.xx+ 15.xx for net and basic cable. no warning, and it was after like 8 months so wasn't some 6 month deal


----------



## Megasty (Oct 24, 2008)

I was spending 134+tax a month for a silly bundle. I bought it when they didn't have any specials out. Those specials are a load of bull. They was to kick it up to 178+tax for nothing. They said the price for the cable TV went up. Those fools didn't know who I used to work for... I didn't want to make a civil case out of it so they ended up giving me the same services for 122+tax. 

I wouldn't waste my time with the normal customer service if I was yall. The guys that they switch you over to when go to confirm a service change can pretty much do anything they need to get you to keep the service. Just tell them you want to drop everything & you'll see the deals fly right at you. But my local company was charging too much from the start so I reported them anyway.

I also have a separate 30mb business line that I personally use. Its been $45 a month for the longest I can remember. But the speed of the line increases so much that I don't even know what it is anymore. I really need to update that old speedtest.


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 24, 2008)

I may have a 12gb download limit,

but I have learnt to keep well under it, and for $48AUD (30 USD) a month I get 30mbit down (and its always 30mbit, whenever I download off an aussie server it always goes at 3.5MB/s)


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> They lost judgement with the FCC, yes, but no punishment was handed down, so they're pretty much allowed to go on doing what they were doing -- they don't have to fix anything.
> 
> As slow as my DSL (3Mbps) is, it's more useful than not being able to torrent hardly at all with Comcast. :shadedshu


They don't throttle torrents anymore. they went to a cap instead. I get full up and down speeds when torrenting.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Isn't Comcast considering, or already implemented, bandwidth caps for users?  You could give me a terabit line but if it has a cap of 1 GiB/month, what's the point?  I would rather give up Internet than be forced into a cap system.


They implemented a 250GB cap. I think it's both up and down tho.

All that said, I want FiOS to get here already. lol.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 24, 2008)

Wile E said:


> They don't throttle torrents anymore. they went to a cap instead. I get full up and down speeds when torrenting.


Aye, I heard about the caps, and I applaud them for finally being transparent about the matter.  However, considering that they weren't really punished for spoofing people's downloads, I'd be surprised if they had stopped _all_ the funny business entirely, considering the investment that they put into the equipment.   

They've got something still up their sleeves, I bet you.  Only time will tell.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 24, 2008)

Comcast has a limit at 250gb per month of data transfer. Their advertised speeds vs what you can actually get are two totally different things..

Normally I love my comcast cable but hate the company..

And then always like 1 week out of every 90 days or so I will never see over 20/30 kb/s upload with nearing 1 second pings... Call them and they tell me its "MY" computer, I must have a virus..... ****in idiots.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 24, 2008)

niko084 said:


> Comcast has a limit at 250gb per month of data transfer. Their advertised speeds vs what you can actually get are two totally different things..
> 
> Normally I love my comcast cable but hate the company..
> 
> And then always like 1 week out of every 90 days or so I will never see over 20/30 kb/s upload with nearing 1 second pings... Call them and they tell me its "MY" computer, I must have a virus..... ****in idiots.



Aye, that's the exact reason why I dropped my local cable company too, and went to DSL.  Every sunday my cable internet connection dropped off -- never entirely, just to where the speed was like 56k speeds with 1 second pings, as well.  This would go on all day.  Never did give me a reason for it, either, and after about a month or so of that I dropped them for DSL.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 24, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Aye, that's the exact reason why I dropped my local cable company too, and went to DSL.  Every sunday my cable internet connection dropped off -- never entirely, just to where the speed was like 56k speeds with 1 second pings, as well.  This would go on all day.  Never did give me a reason for it, either, and after about a month or so of that I dropped them for DSL.



Ya I'm waiting for FIOS because the fastest DSL I can get where I live is 1.5/256 and that's WAY too slow.


----------

